# Enneagram Types as Dog Breeds. . .



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Types as Dog Breeds! List all nine types, or just your own! I'll start us off:

Type 1: Golden Retriever
Type 2: Bichon Frise (runner up: Cavalier King Charles Spaniel)
Type 3: Collie
Type 4: Afghan Hound (runner up: the Poodle)
Type 5: Chinese Crested
Type 6 (counterphobic): Dachshund
Type 6 (phobic): Weimaraner
Type 7w6: Boston Terrier (runner up: Bull Terrier)
Type 7w8: Boxer
Type 8w7: Pitbull
Type 8w9: German Sheppard
Type 9: Bulldog (runner up: Lovable Mixed Breed Mutt)


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I'm interested in how you came up with these. Can you explain your reasoning? 

My friend who has a "superpower" (so she calls it) where she can tell what breed of dog people are told me I was probably a beagle, but then she shook her head and said, "No, actually, you're not a dog at all. You're one of those super friendly cats who just thinks she's a dog."


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

justforthespark said:


> I'm interested in how you came up with these. Can you explain your reasoning?
> 
> My friend who has a "superpower" (so she calls it) where she can tell what breed of dog people are told me I was probably a beagle, but then she shook her head and said, "No, actually, you're not a dog at all. You're one of those super friendly cats who just thinks she's a dog."


Ha Ha! I _love_ that your friend has a dog breed typing superpower! (that's awesome!) 

We have a cat who thinks she's a dog; she's pretty fierce!

As for how I came to each dog breed, it was really just for fun (& ultimately simplistic).

I would love to hear other's categorizations of Enneagram types as dog breeds!


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I definitely get the counterphobic 6s as dachshunds because my grandma has _three _of them and whenever they hear the slightest sound they bark a lot to "protect" her or whatever.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

7- yorkie, bichon frise, newfie, border collie, weimaraner, xolo
3- australian shepherd- very 3, poodle XD -7ish as well, shiloh shepherd, lhasa apso, 3w2-swiss mountain dog
2- golden and lab retrievers, great danes
4- maltese XD hahaha
5- basenji
6- anxious dogs can seem 6ish at times, more cp breeds: wolf hybrids, tibetan mastiff, doberman, chihuahua, husky, akita, tosa inu, fila brasiliero
1- german shepherd, rhodesian ridgeback
9- bulldogs (english and french), 9w8 -bullmastiff , St. Bernard, shar pei, pug
8- turkish kangal, caucasian shepherd, staffordshire bull terriers (line to 2 lol- were called nanny dogs because their high pain tolerance and temperament caused them to be good with kids), pitbulls, rottweilers, bordeux mastiff, south african boerboel


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Vajra said:


> 4- maltese XD hahaha


My dog is actually a maltese.
Although his personality fits more type 5, I soaked up all of the Four in the house.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Vajra said:


> 7- yorkie, bichon frise, newfie, border collie, weimaraner, xolo
> 3- australian shepherd- very 3, poodle XD -7ish as well, shiloh shepherd, lhasa apso, 3w2-swiss mountain dog
> 2- golden and lab retrievers, great danes
> 4- maltese XD hahaha
> ...


most of these sound right (pitbull is 8w9 specifically). I would add labs and irish setters to the 7w6 list and afghan hound to Sexual 3w2


----------

